# Poisonous or not?



## Paravani (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello, Everybody!

I'm new here -- first post. I'm learning as much as I can about goats because I'm planning to adopt two little wethers, bottle-feed them, and pen them in the back yard to keep my grass, blackberries, and brambles in check.

I've found several lists of plants that are poisonous or edible for goats, but there are a few plants on my property that aren't on any of the lists, so...

Are these poisonous for goats? Or not?

Bindweed (perennial morning glory) -- Edible? See note below
Vinca -- answered -- poisonous
Hazelnuts (trees, nuts) -- answered -- edible
Campsis radicans (orange or yellow trumpetvine)
Holly tree -- answered -- poisonous
Black Walnut
Cyclamen
Arum
Wisteria
Dracunculus vulgaris
Clematis

Those are the ones just off the top of my head, but there might be more I remember or find as I'm "baby-proofing" the lot.

Thanks for all your help and advice!

-- Paravani

Further research found these:

Morning Glory is listed as edible on this page: http://stopgoatabuse.weebly.com/plants-poisonous-to-goats.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS!

I'm not sure but I bet someone will know.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

we have a hazlenut tree that hangs over the fence and the goats love them and no health issues from them.
I have heard Vinca is poisionous. Hopefully others will chime in


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS!
We too have hazelnut & they love the leaves & branches.


----------



## Paravani (Jan 18, 2015)

SerenitySquare said:


> we have a hazlenut tree that hangs over the fence and the goats love them and no health issues from them.
> I have heard Vinca is poisionous. Hopefully others will chime in


"Thank you! Good to know. I was going to pull the vinca out, anyway. It just takes over too quickly.

The hazelnuts aren't good for much but shade and squirrel food, but I'm glad to know they won't hurt the babies.

-- Paravani


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Welcome! You've come to a great community in this site.

Try http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm for a "partial" listing of toxic plants. This website is a good resource for lots of stuff.

Enjoy your boys!


----------



## Paravani (Jan 18, 2015)

top_goat said:


> Welcome! You've come to a great community in this site.
> 
> Try http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm for a "partial" listing of toxic plants. This website is a good resource for lots of stuff.
> 
> Enjoy your boys!


Thank you for the welcome, TopGoat!

Yes, I checked Fias Co Farm first.

I admit that I know much more about plants than I know about goats! There are a LOT of different plants on my lot, and as a life-long gardener I know the Latin names of most of them... though the common names sometimes stump me! But that's a gardener's lot -- you have to know the Latin name to look them up in horticultural references, so that's the name I have to memorize. Sometimes I have to google the common name to find out which Latin-name plant it is... 

But the plants I have listed in my first post weren't on the fiascofarm list, and they weren't on Cornell University's list, either. Cornell has a pretty comprehensive list... but I figured that experienced goat ranchers(?) would probably be a reliable source of knowledge for the ones Cornell didn't cover.

Question: I keep seeing references to "wild cherry" and "choke cherry" being poisonous, as well as plum trees. I have a Rainier or Queen Anne cherry tree at the back of my lot -- will this be as much a problem for my babies as a choke cherry tree? Do I need to check the ground under the cherry tree every day and remove fallen branches before I let my babies browse? Do I need to lock my babies in their shed at night, just in case the wind blows a branch off of the cherry tree? Or should I consider completely removing this large and impressive tree as a hazard to the babies?

-- Paravani


----------



## Paravani (Jan 18, 2015)

*Spurge (Euphorbia) and Holly*

Regarding Spurge (Euphorbia)...

This plant is on the poisonous lists, and I know that there is some growing in the weeds along the fence-line. I've pulled it myself in the past, and I'm allergic to it, too -- it gives me bumpy, painful welts that don't subside for weeks.

The problem is, the yard is now overgrown with blackberries, which is why I'm adopting the babies... and I can't get to the Spurge to pull it out because the babies aren't here yet to help with the blackberries.

So... just how poisonous is Spurge? Is it so poisonous that a single mouthful would kill a young wether? (I'm pretty sure they won't be babies anymore by the time they've worked their way through all the blackberries!) They aren't one of the huge types of spurge, just low, weedy ones... but do I need to freak and watch like a hawk to make sure that I get to the Spurge before the wethers do?

Also, Holly... I know that Holly is okay for birds, but poisonous to people, and there is a big Holly tree in the area the babies could get to right away. Is it poisonous to them? I'm not attached to the tree at all, I find plants with thorns to be completely obnoxious... but if the babies aren't affected by it, there are a lot of other things I could be doing with my time other than cutting down and bucking another tree.

-- Paravani


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Judging by the plants you have listed and that you have cherry trees in your yard (I'm jealous) I'd say you're in a much lower climate zone then me. The only thing I found in my yard that was definitely poisonous was Lantana. Oh boy I had a ton of it. I did notice that they kinda leave it alone. They must know that it isn't good for them. Of course I yank it out as soon as I see it, but with my eyes, they usually discover it first.

I've noticed that when dealing with goats there's a ton of conflicting info. I bet many of the plants and trees you are asking about aren't really known to be edible or poisonous. Because of this I keep a bottle of Toxi-ban on hand. It's cheap insurance in case they eat something they shouldn't and start acting wrong. Jeffers Pet carries it.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

holly is poisonous


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Paravani said:


> Thank you for the welcome, TopGoat!
> 
> Yes, I checked Fias Co Farm first.
> 
> ...


I'm a relative newbie myself - but like you I did "boo-koo" research on plants. Of course, all the prettiest plants seem to be toxic! Most ornamentals. ( My research suggests that goats will generally only go for the toxic plants (they seem to know!) in the absence of other good stuff. And even if they do get a little bit, if they're otherwise well fed, it is less likely to impact them strongly. My experience on the first (less likely to eat it) bears this one out... Fortunately the only poisoning incident I've had was with a copperhead snake (and even that turned out well).

Then there's for my peach tree... highly toxic from my reading. I have a secure fence around my young peach tree -- as much for the tree's protection as for the goats! It seems that pit fruits (peach, plum, cherry...yup, cherry) can have a cyanogenic effect on goats...think cyanide poisoning. If Elberta Peach Trees weren't such a meaningful family tradition, this one would never have hit the ground! My dad always planted one at every home we had...it brings back all those great family memories! Hence, I'm taking the risk, but fencing it securely.

As for holly, I agree with just_plain_bob on that. Very toxic. We're fortunate to have a non-toxic cultivar native to east Texas -- Yaupon holly. It's hated by cattle ranchers for it's aggressive growth, but goat folks LOVE it! It makes up probably 90% of my goats' free range diet. When I trim, they're all over me to get to it...much taste like chocolate. LOL

All the best...


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Spurge is poisonous to just about everything except goats. (At least, that is what I was finally able to learn about the type that I have, which is also called caper spurge or mole plant.) Your kind might be different, but the stuff that grows here also makes big nasty, weepy blisters if any of the sap gets on you - and it does it pretty fast, too. 

I don't remember whether or not it's safe to drink the milk from dairy goats that have eaten spurge, so that would need more research.
Also, don't let your goats love on you or give you goaty kisses if they've been into it. :grin:


----------



## Paravani (Jan 18, 2015)

Greybird said:


> Spurge is poisonous to just about everything except goats. (At least, that is what I was finally able to learn about the type that I have, which is also called caper spurge or mole plant.) Your kind might be different, but the stuff that grows here also makes big nasty, weepy blisters if any of the sap gets on you - and it does it pretty fast, too.
> 
> I don't remember whether or not it's safe to drink the milk from dairy goats that have eaten spurge, so that would need more research.
> Also, don't let your goats love on you or give you goaty kisses if they've been into it. :grin:


You're in Shelton WA? I grew up in Seattle and have lived all over the Seattle area, from Sea-Tac to Everett to Granite Falls. Though I'm in Portland now, the weedy spurge (Euphorbia to plant people) looks the same as what I found in my Washington gardens.

There used to be a big ornamental kind growing back there, too, but I'm pretty sure I pulled it out (with gloves on) because normally I garden and weed bare-handed.

Thanks for reassuring me that the little boys won't die if they nibble a little bit.

-- Paravani


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Though I'm in Portland now,

-- Paravani[/QUOTE]
Well hello neighbor, I am in Vancouver


----------



## Paravani (Jan 18, 2015)

SerenitySquare said:


> > Though I'm in Portland now,
> >
> > -- Paravani
> 
> ...


Howdy, Serenity!

Are those Nigerians in your profile pic?

-- Paravani


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes they are. I am new to goats this year and we are expecting babies in 5 weeks very exciting.
I have 3 does and one buck.


----------



## Paravani (Jan 18, 2015)

SerenitySquare said:


> Yes they are. I am new to goats this year and we are expecting babies in 5 weeks very exciting.
> I have 3 does and one buck.


Nigerians are the only breed of goat I actually recognize! That's because I'm going to be adopting a pair of Nigerians, I think... if I can ever get my yard baby-proofed!

There's a silly video going around Facebook that shows several different goats screaming. I worried they must be in pain to make that much noise... or is it normal for some breeds? ...and i wondered if my little boys are ever going to sound like that?

-- Paravani


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Paravini -- do you have Pat Coleby's book Natural Goat Care? She has a good section on toxic plants.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

welcome to the goat spot....kudos for doing research andplanning before getting your boys : ) I now research plants I want to plant before I buy them and its very disappointing how many I cant bring home...like elephant ears or oleanders...but here is central texas we are so dry not much grows right now any way lol...


----------



## Popsjamestx (Jan 12, 2022)

Paravani said:


> Hello, Everybody!
> 
> I'm new here -- first post. I'm learning as much as I can about goats because I'm planning to adopt two little wethers, bottle-feed them, and pen them in the back yard to keep my grass, blackberries, and brambles in check.
> 
> ...


I can not definitively say... but I can say I had a juvenile pecan tree "native" the goats ate the pecans then the rest of the tree.. No they are not under fed they just loved the tree.. the also devoured a Grove of China berry trees. Cedar trees are a favorite snack at times also. I find the goats being grazing animals generally keep away from harmful substances and plants if they are well fed.. It's hard to keep a pasture free of all toxins mother nature and birds plant many things if there's something they avoid git rid of it and you should be ok. Good luck and keep scour medicine on hand as well as wormer. WORMS KILL MORE GOATS THAN ANY PLANT OR TREE.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Like the pits are cyanidic the leaves on the wild black cherry are when they Wilt at all. I don't know about your type of cherry but I would assume it's probably in the family. Mine generally leave them alone they'd rather eat the cedar trees anyway. I just make sure if I get a good storm to check for downed branches and I don't cut those trees out until the winter when they don't have any foliage that I might miss.
I wish I was half as knowledgeable about plants as you. At least I can identify the nightshade plants that seem to pop up near chicken or pig areas out of this blue sky. Thankfully I don't have pigs anymore.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's another issue that needs addressed here. Blackberries are very high in calcium. African goats are more prone to calcium carbonate urinary stones. African goats include Boers, Pygmies, and Nigerians. @Buck Naked Boers 

The berries are also going to grow faster than such little goats can eat so, they aren't going to make much of a difference. 

My girls love bindweed. It's always the first thing they wipe out.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I know my Nubians love BlackBerry. Of course they essentially wiped it out now. Kind of like your wiping out the eastern white pines.


----------

